# Sensor de movimiento de muñeca (mano)



## Ivonne Robles (Feb 19, 2009)

Estoy diseñando una interfaz hombre maquina de un brazo, y no se como podria sensar los movimientos de la muñeca, especicamente aquel que volteas el torso de la mano,y ves la palma de la mano y viceversa (supinacion y pronacion de la muñeca)... quien tiene alguna idea? Se los agradeceriaa!


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 19, 2009)

usa sensores de aceleracion o giroscopicos, la bronca es soldarlos por que luego vienen en empaques de montaje de superficie muy pequeños

http://www.analog.com/en/mems-and-sensors/products/index.html
http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/overview.jsp?nodeId=0112691118&tid=rspf

Otra idea es poner un brazo con sensores opticos y que la persona lo mueva, como luego hacen en las peliculas donde necesitan controlar un robot a control remoto como en este video:

YouTube - Controlling a robot arm naturally


----------



## Ivonne Robles (Feb 21, 2009)

!Gracias hey! muy bueno el video!


----------



## luchovl2 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola, esta bueno el video. Yo me plantee lo mismo de la muñeca pero para un radio control. Estoy viendo de modficar un potenciómetro común, ponerle algún tipo de contrapeso para que con el giro varíe la resistencia. Es un acelerómetro casero.
El potenciómetro que digo es como este







Uno de los problemas de esto es que el pote gira más o menos 270º, limitado por su diseño, pero para el movimiento de la muñeca creo que es suficiente.


----------

